# mixed messages



## PhoebeC (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh we all know how i love drs.

Well wednesday was our 13 week scan. We got there early and they called us in 20 mins before the appointment, so mum missed it 
It was amazing, and all ok.
Baby is very cheecky, wouldnt stay still to be measured. Then was in a daft position for the photo, then it posed and it now an awesome pic,sucking its thumb (O/H still sucks his in his sleep haha so like daddy already)

Then we went to the joint clinic.

Saw a dr i have never seen before, not my nurse like i wanted.
He had a go at me saying that i need to contol my bloods better, last time i was told i was very healthy and doing fine. How can i go from being healthy to being out of control, when my bloods are better, if anything is messing them up then its the baby so its not my fault. Then my O/H started on me on the way home 'its importent that you get better control' ARGH!! None diabetics are so silly sometimes.
These people never help they just annoy you.

Still im ok and baby is too, that silly dr can do one 

xx

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/photo.php?pid=6609642&id=734815090&ref=fbx_album


----------



## am64 (Aug 15, 2010)

good to hear all was good phoebe ...the problem is you will see so many drs with different opinions ...go with who you feel comfortable and good luck ...how exciting x


----------



## rachelha (Aug 15, 2010)

Glad all went well with the scan, did you get the photos ok?

I have now seen about 6 different diabetic doctors and about 5 obstetricians, as well as about 4 midwifes.  Last week despite being 36 weeks now, I still managed to see a new diabetic doctor. So much for continuity of care.  

I also got very conflicting advice to start with, one doctor telling me not to test so much, and another going on about the importance of careful monitoring.  Now I tend to ignore them and just do what I think is best.  After 15 years I believe I understand my diabetes better than a doctor who has just only seen my notes a minute earlier.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hiya!

Have to agree with Rachel  & am64 I'm afraid!  I had a few run-ins with some of the less understanding / confidence-inspiring docs at clinic... in the end I spoke to the diabetes specialist midwife & specifically asked to be seen only by the one doc I trusted...not entirely successful but it did help a bit! 

Re the other half...maybe he should come on this forum & read a few posts, then he might get an idea of how hard it really is to maintain good control?  Maybe if you try explaining (again, I suspect) how many different factors are at play & how difficult it can be to get good control at the best of times...or drop a big fat unsubtle hint at how you really feel the need for some positive support at the mo with the docs not being helpful might help too?!   Men...!!! 

Sounds like you are doing well despite everything though!  

All the best,

Twitchy x


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

Bless him, if we went the drs and the dr told him to do something then i would be on his back too, He only wants me and baby to be ok.

Which we are 

I am over it now, Your all right. We know our bodies better than these drs. even if mines changing and its all new i still know the score better than them
All i can do is my best. And as long as i know that my blood results are fine most of the time, and i know the patterns if there is any. Which there isnt.

Considering they are supposed to be taking care of me, i feel totally on my own (apart from this site  )

xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 16, 2010)

You get told all sorts of things when you go to the clinic some which are rather rude in the end I just nodded and ignored what they said I knew what I was doing was the very best I could. It does make you feel terrible when your told you need to control your bg's better even if you know your doing all you can to do just that. I never saw the same obstetricians either xx


----------

